# Wordpress and multiple virtual hosts



## balanga (Jul 18, 2019)

Can I run multiple virtual hosts using a single installation of Wordpress, or should I install a copy of Wordpress for each virtual host?

There is a Wordpress plugin  which enables a single installation to be used, but I can't tell if this is the only way. The hosts will be used mainly in a 'hobbyist' environment rather than anything 'mission-critical'.


----------



## nicky (Jul 19, 2019)

You can do both. Multiple websites using one Wordpress installation is called Multisite:








						Create A Network
					

You have the ability to create a network of sites by using the multisite feature. This article contains instructions for creating a multisite network. It is advised to read the post “Before y…




					wordpress.org
				




Some plugins does not work well with the Mutisite feature, but those that does usually have a note about it on their plugin page.

So if the websites is somewhat simple and/or similar, Multisite is a good way to group them. If you then have a website where you need to use a plugin, or something else incompatible with Multisite, you can install it using it's own virtual host.

I haven't used the domain plugin, so I don't know if it's an option.


----------

